# Cannot connect to SMB server (recursive lock)



## darwimy (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi,

since the upgrade from 7.3 to 8.2 I cannot connect to my Windows Vista machine as a client.

When I try to
[CMD="root"]mount -t smbfs //user@host/Temp /mnt[/CMD]

I receive:

```
mount_smbfs: unable to open connection: syserr = Operation timed out
```

and the system console shows

```
<kern.crit> kirika kernel: netsmb_dev: loaded
<kern.crit> kirika kernel: smb_co_lock: recursive lock for object 1
```
And ideas how to fix or debug this?


----------

